# EXCEPTION ERROR on boot: TRAP 00000060



## Gatewayuser (Apr 21, 2008)

Using an old (but reliable) Gateway notebook, Solo series 3300 with Windows 98. When I start the computer it will not boot, goes directly to a black screen with this message:

TRAP 00000060------------------EXCEPTION-----------------------------

tr=FFFF cr0=00000000 cr2= 00000000 cr3=00000060
gdt limit=03FF base=00017000 idt limit=07FF errcode=0000
flags=1C1B0058 NoCy Zr IntDis Down TrapDis

eax=00000028 ebx=534D0000 ecx=000000D edx=0000FFCA ds=0000 es=1643
edi=00001D68 esi=00001522 ebp=000014E2 cr)=00000000 fs=0060 gs=0000


If I press F2 as soon as I turn on the computer it does allow me to access SETUP. Please HELP!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Did this just start? Can you boot to a command prompt only by hitting F8?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/501871-trap-c0000005-exception-windows-xp.html

A quick search found that info.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

I found several solutions as simple as open box unplug everything, carefully but thoroughly cleanup all components, plug back everything, power up.

Hopefully that may work for you too?

Good luck.

Zee


----------

